# Ist mein System Geschlossen?



## Birkenzauber (17. März 2015)

Hallo PCGH Leser/in

Und mit diesem Titel möchte ich auch einsteigen.
Mein Plan:
Ich will für mein System eine Perfekt Funktionierende Wasserkühlung haben und ich setzte demnach mein Budget etwas Höher.
Es soll Sehr gut kühlen und kompatibel mit der Hardware die ich verbaut habe.
Cpu und Grafikkarten sollen Gekühlt werden.

CPU:
Intel Core i7 5960X
Grafikkarte:
GTX 980

Nun habe ich alles Herausgesucht aber bevor ich Bestelle wollte ich euren Meinung hören.
*Für die Cpu:*
Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light - Brass Black Chrome | CPU - Wasserkühler | CPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
*Für die Grafikkarte:*
Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 980 M01 - mit Backplate - Schwarz 11193
*Verbunden wird die Grafikkarten mit diesem Sli Block:*
Alphacool GPX SLI Connector - Dual | GPU - SLI Verbinder | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
*Als AGB entschied ich mich für das hier:*
Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 25 LT 15719
*Als Pumpe:*
Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version | Aquatuning Germany
*Für die Radiatoren wo ich zwei Verbauen will habe ich Oben und Vorne Platz. 1x mit 360mm und 1x  mit 280mm*
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...2342/alphacool-nexxxos-ut60-full-copper-360mm
http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p1205_Alphacool-NexXxoS-Monsta-280.html
*Zu guter Letzt die Anschlüße:*
*Hier dachte ich an 12-13 Stk.*
https://www.alternate.de/AlphaCool/HF-13-10-Anschraubtülle-G1-4/html/product/1070841
*Bei denen an 2-3 Stk.*
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...10-anschraubtuelle-90-drehbar-g1/4-deep-black

Die Schläuche sollen 13-10mm Schläuche sein und das "Wasser" ist eine Fertigmischung von Nanoxia
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/1L-Nanoxia-CF1-UV-Blood-Fertiggemisch-UV-rot_984711.html
Das war die Einkaufsliste 
Muss die Erweitert werden?
Was würdet ihr Weglassen bzw verändern?


Bin auf eure Antworten Gespannt!

Gruß Anton


----------



## Baker79 (17. März 2015)

Bei 13/10er Schläuchen solltest du dir nochmal deine 90° Winkelanschlüsse anschauen. Die sind für 16/10er Schläuche. Was den Rest angeht, sollte sich das hier vielleicht mal wer anschauen, der schon etwas länger mit Wasser im PC werkelt.


----------



## eilekeitzje1 (17. März 2015)

Je nachdem welches Gehäuse du verwendest und du enge Radien verlegen willst würde ich vielleicht 16/10er Schläuche verlegen die sind da etwas stabiler. Bei gefärbtem Wasser halte ich immer etwas Abstand weil es Fälle gegeben hat wo das Wasser aufgeflockt hat und dir sowas schnell den CPU-Kühler verstopfen kann. Gibt ja  Möglichkeiten mit farbigem UV-Schlauch und Kaltlichtkathoden.  Was mir fehlt in deiner Auflistung ist ein Durchflussmesser und zu der Pumpe benötigst du noch einen Einlass- und Auslassadapter. Da die Radiatorenfläche nicht für ein Silent-System ausreicht brauchst du noch die passenden Lüfter dazu. Zu den Radiatoren selbst solltest du schauen ob dein Gehäuse ausreichend Platz für die  besonders dicken hat.


----------



## Wired (17. März 2015)

"Ist mein System Geschlossen?"

Nein. Denn was du da aufbauen möchtest ist eine offene / erweiterbare Wasserkühlung, darum auch wieder falsches Unterforum.


----------



## Birkenzauber (18. März 2015)

Mein Gehäuse ist ein Großer Cube und hat viel Fläche wo ich arbeiten kann.
Zu den 90° Anschlüssen dort hab ich das mit dem Schlauch nicht wahrgenommen danke für den Tipp.

Zutaten Erweiterung:
Durchflussseonsor
Einlass- und Auslassadapter
Neue Schläuche (16/10)
Andere Kühlflüssigkeit
Silent-System war mir nie wirklich wichtig denn wenn die Kopfhörer drauf sind hört man fast nichts mehr.

@Wired War nicht beabsichtigt werde da kein Fehler mehr machen


----------

